# need Tuna recipe



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Years ago I ate at a little waterfront cafe' in Mexico beach.I ordered the tuna in orange sauce..Have never had any luck duplicating the taste.Anyone know the secret recipe ?? Or anywhere that serves it? :001_huh:Thanks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you tried orange marmalade?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Have you tried orange marmalade?


 No sir,I don't believe I have..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's one I use for Mahi...

Citrus Marinated Mahi Mahi
Marinade:
3 tablespoons fresh orange juice (1 orange)
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (1 lemon)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
Salt & freshly ground black pepper, to taste
4 fish steaks (about 1-inch thick)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh chives (or substitute parsley or cilantro)
Directions:
1. Preheat the broiler to high. In a small bowl, whisk together the marinade
ingredients.
2. Place the fish steaks in a nonaluminum shallow dish. Pour about half of the
marinade over them (reserve the rest of the marinade). Cover the dish with plastic
wrap and let sit for 10 minutes at room temperature.
3. Transfer the fish steaks to a broiler pan and broil, turning them once with a
spatula, until the steaks are golden on the outside and done to taste inside, about 4-6
minutes per side. Drizzle with the reserved marinade, garnish with the chopped fresh
chives, and serve immediately. Serves 6.
This basic recipe will work with any type of firm fish steak (link here to a list). If your
steaks are thinner than 1-inch, reduce the cooking time slightly. If they are thicker,
increase the cooking time.


Jim


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jim t said:


> Here's one I use for Mahi...
> 
> Citrus Marinated Mahi Mahi
> Marinade:
> ...


Sounds delicious Jim, makes me wanna run up to Patties and get some tuna!

Jimmy


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That sounds great..I have 4 steaks about 2 1/2" thick..I love cilantro but my wife doesn't care for it...happy medium???


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never tried a steak that thick. I'd cut them into 1 1/4" steaks, but you can try one at full size. 

Flat leaf parsley (italian parsley) is a good substitute. I think it's for for a little color more than flavor. Some chopped fresh spinach works too and has no real effect on the flavor.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought a lb of Tuna, but I'm slicing mine thin and nothing but lemon and Tabasco soy is going on that stuff!!! Got some more tuna in the freeze waiting to make some tuna dip!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ten four Jim ..I'll heed your advice..can't wait..thanks..Neal


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Jason that doesn't sound very good...You better give that tuna to me before you ruin it..LOL haha...Let me know how it turns out..bet it's tasty..however mines on a mission..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Neal, take you a piece of the tuna, just put a small amount of soy and lemon on it and try it brother....you'll be pleasantly surprised!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ten four brother...I'll do it..thanks Jason...Gone try an cook this up Sunday.If it turns out like I want I'll post a pic...If I mess it up...I'll blame it on my wife haha


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have some fresh tuna I got today at Joe Pattis. I would like to do a simple Poke. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------

